# Betta and shrimp tank



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

Gravel: fluorite 
Ph 7.5 
A/n/n is all 0ppm
Filter: sponge filter
Light is finnex
Gh 13ppm
Kh 4ppm
Tds is 272
Water is ro water with SS gh+
Heatered
Using some ial and cholla wood in the tank 
I am keeping orange rili but still don't know if I should try crs or royal blue tiger I will probably decide in the future since I am afraid of the ph being to high for ph them I just keep royal blue tiger
Also some Ramshorn snail and Betta is coming soon from moonshadow betta rescues

Plant include 
Crypt green gecko
Some floater
Rotala hra
Needle leaf fern 
Anubis petite
MM
Bacopa monneri
Amazon sword
Bruce
Amazon frogbit
Frogbit 
Rose moss
Taiwan moss
Java moss 
Dwarf hair grass


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Sounds like a beautiful set-up. Have fun!


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

here a picture of them


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

Here a picture of my tank


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Try holding your phone horizontally, rather than vertically, you'll take better photos.


----------

